# First Sermon Series



## Hamalas (Oct 10, 2013)

So apart from the book of Acts, what book would you recommend a new church plant starting with and why? Have any of you been members of new church plants and if so, what book did the Pastor start preaching through?


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 10, 2013)

I was blessed to be in a marvelous PCA plant while in college, attending from within months of the first Bible study. Our pastor, when he came, preached a series on Titus so that everyone would understand how a church functions and would be ready, when the time came, to select church officers. I remember hearing a lot about worship, but I don't think it was a particular series -- just a principle incorporated when the opportunity presented itself. A series on the 10 commandments came early too, in part to combat the we-are-under-grace-we-don't-need-the-law thinking which is bred into most southern Christians. Malachi was the other I remember, and I'm not sure of the thinking on that one -- it seems a bit of overkill to preach an entire book just to make a point on tithing. Thirty years later, the church is still going strong and remains a bulwark of solid doctrine. Many of the original officers are still present and others are "homegrown".

I'm puzzled about your assumption that Acts would be first. It seems that it would come more logically after preaching through Luke.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 10, 2013)

Whatever the preacher is super excited about, or something he's studied before and is already very familiar with. With a new church plant, it's important that the pastor not make life harder on himself than it already is. It's not the time to tackle anything extra challenging, rather the time to stick to something he knows he can "hit home runs" with. Start with whatever is a strength for the pastor.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 10, 2013)

Something depends on the composition of the church plant, but a series on Genesis or on the history of redemption seem like they would both provide a good opportunity to give an overview of the whole counsel of God. Obviously those two series would overlap substantially at the beginning, but at the point of divergence I think a reasonable case could be made for either one. But such an overview is important, not least to make sure that a due proportion is maintained in the proclamation of the word. No doubt preaching one sermon on each book of Scripture taken as a whole would also do that, but in keeping with Jack's sage observation, that series is likely to prove too challenging for most.


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2013)

Whether it's a new church plant or an established church situation, you need to think about the needs of the congregation and the local situation they are in. Are the congregation young in the faith or mature? Where are they at in the Christian life? You are there with the help of the Holy Spirit to prepare them for glory, to equip them for living God glorifying lives by feeding, nurturing, encouraging, challenging, rebuking, exhorting etc. A good series to start with in one church might not be a good series in another.


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 10, 2013)

This is good stuff guys. Keep it coming!


----------



## ZackF (Oct 10, 2013)

py3ak said:


> Something depends on the composition of the church plant, but a series on Genesis or on the history of redemption seem like they would both provide a good opportunity to give an overview of the whole counsel of God. Obviously those two series would overlap substantially at the beginning, but at the point of divergence I think a reasonable case could be made for either one. But such an overview is important, not least to make sure that a due proportion is maintained in the proclamation of the word. No doubt preaching one sermon on each book of Scripture taken as a whole would also do that, but in keeping with Jack's sage observation, that series is likely to prove too challenging for most.



The Book of Hebrews with Genesis?


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 10, 2013)

Many who plant churches oddly are right out seminary, at least in my denomination.


For someone who is a minister starting out, I would recommend Genesis.

If you have the privilege of having 2 worship services, Genesis and Ephesians. Maybe you have a midweek Bible Study (Ephesians). But if only 1 worship service, Genesis (PERIOD). But it is up to the elders who plant the church, not up to the puritanboard.


----------



## raydixon9 (Oct 11, 2013)

We officially opened our doors March 3, 2013 as a missional church in the PCA and after I think 2 introductory sermons, our pastor (20+ years as a PCA minister) started with Mark.


----------



## Philip (Oct 11, 2013)

Mark, Genesis, or Romans.


----------



## MattP (Oct 11, 2013)

I began, when we started 7 years ago, with a series looking at snapshots of Jesus' teaching in Luke. Then, my second series was Acts which lasted about a year....


----------



## ZackF (Oct 11, 2013)

I suppose cultural context might be important too. In orthodox Jewish areas of Brooklyn, Old Testament books preached Christocentrically could be helpful. In Roman Catholic areas like South America, Southern Europe, East LA and so forth Galatians, Ephesians or Romans that emphasize grace mediated directly by Christ alone would be prudent.


----------



## Paul1976 (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't think you can get more central to the Christian faith than Romans - not knowing anything about you or your congregation, that would be my uninformed suggestion. That said, I think Jack K. had the best of starting with a book you know well. I would imagine you could get better sermons with less time investment in familiar territory and then branch out to books you see as congregational needs become clear.


----------



## TheElk (Oct 17, 2013)

I've had this same question so I'm paying close attention! I was thinking that my first sermon series would be on Philippians.


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 17, 2013)

In the church plant I was a part of in S. America the planter and the national pastor switched off weeks (Luke/Romans).


----------



## Angelo V. (Nov 6, 2013)

I've only been at the church I'm presently serving at for 3 months and am leaning towards Matthew so the people can fall more in love with Jesus, His teaching and the fulfillment of the Old Testament. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2013)

Angelo, you can do that from any of the books of the OT or NT....?


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd say if they are newbies then Matthew of John. I was just in a new church and they went through Acts, and it was like they were constantly trying to introduce you to a Jesus that you didn't really know very well yet that I think would have been alright if they started with the gospels, I know for me when I first was saved I poured over the gospels, I still have my first bible and the edges of that chunk of pages where the gospel is located are the darkened/dirty edges.

I have been contemplating this lately and without neglecting practical logistical necessary doctrines I wouldn't want to found a church on practicalities without first starting with devotion and adoration, and I am not the adoration kinda guy I am the calculated analytical type guy. 

I think my best advice is to pray and fast until you know what God wants for you and the people under your care.


----------

